# Biplane Crash



## billrunnels (Jul 13, 2018)

It was July 4, 1937 when this accident happened. I was 12 years old visiting my sister in Jefferson City, Missouri. My brother-in-law and I were watching a biplane attempting a loop over the river. He failed to recover and disappeared from view. We jumped in the car and headed for the area and started a search. It was a corn field and the corn stalks were tall. One man was at the crash site when we arrived. The pilots seat was empty but a passenger was in the front seat. He was dead. I still remember seeing his ankle bone sticking out over his shoe. On the way back to the car we found half the propeller. I still have it. We learned later the pilot bailed out low to the ground. He lived but was badly injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## daveT (Jul 14, 2018)

No military accidents listed on that date July 4 1937, It could have been a civilian airplane accident?
what is the location of the crash? Do you remember if it was a military plane?


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 14, 2018)

daveT said:


> No military accidents listed on that date July 4 1937, It could have been a civilian airplane accident?
> what is the location of the crash? Do you remember if it was a military plane?


It was civilian. Location Jefferson City, Missouri


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2018)

Horrible accident but an interesting piece of history.


----------



## ODonovan (Jul 16, 2018)

I can only imagine what went through the passenger's mind. I wonder if he even knew the pilot bailed out behind him. And what kind of pilot would leave his passenger to die? I guess there must have been zero chance to bring it in for a controlled crash, even in the river. I imagine he was likely haunted by that, the rest of his life.



-Irish


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 16, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> I can only imagine what went through the passenger's mind. I wonder if he even knew the pilot bailed out behind him. And what kind of pilot would leave his passenger to die? I guess there must have been zero chance to bring it in for a controlled crash, even in the river. I imagine he was likely haunted by that, the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> -Irish


I would think the experience stayed with him the rest of his life, it sure has with me. That ankle bone picture made it hard to eat for a day or so.


----------

